# Are your local riding schools licensed?



## Cuffey (21 April 2009)

Do you suspect a local riding school might not be 'up to standard'?
I remember visitors to local caravan park telling me they had been beach riding and they were a bit worried the ponies were being asked to carry too much weight.
Investigation showed they were not licensed.  A lot of help was offered to get them up to standard but they did not succeed.

''The British Horse Society is actively encouraging local authorities to follow up complaints against Riding Schools operating without licences. 

The BHS Approvals Department has already brought the names and addresses of several establishments to the attention of local authorities across the country in a bid to ensure riders safety, horse welfare and to create a level playing field for all riding school businesses in the current financial climate. 

It is a mandatory requirement for a riding establishment to hold a Riding Establishment Licence that is issued by its local authority in accordance with the Riding Establishments Acts 1964 &amp; 1970. 

Establishments not holding a licence may be operating without the required insurance cover or compliance with health and safety regulations. They may also be using unsuitable horses and equipment and employing unsafe or poor teaching practices. 

If you are aware of any establishment that is operating without a licence please contact the BHS Approvals Department on 01926 707857 with full details 
approvals@bhs.org.uk''


----------



## teddyt (23 April 2009)

I know of two riding schools that are both licensed AND approved by the ABRS. Unfortunately they still leave alot to be desired and one in particular is run by a lady who hasnt got a clue.

Good post though, worth pointing it out because im sure many people arent aware of licensing.


----------



## Brandysnap (24 April 2009)

Hi friends!

It shouldn't been down to the BHS as an equine charity, or ABRS to check that all riding establishments are licensed, as it's the responsibility of the local authority to ensure that they comply with this legal requirement, which is a government ruling.

While this is probably another area which will receive even less attention as we are pushed deeper into our own UK recession by our current government, I remain confident that the local authority would be very quick to act, should a riding school client complain about the standards of a school, as this has H+S implications... (strange how the funding system from our taxes suddenly finds funding when it wants to!)

My understanding is that, if any horse is hired out to a client, a licence is required, + if anyone hires a horse out without a licence, they are acting illegally.

I'm actually not very happy that BHS charity funds are undertaking work which is the responsibility of the local authority (I have friends who are no longer members of the BHS as it's too expensive...) 

I'm also more than aware that some ABRS + BHS approved centres may not continue to meet the required standards, should an - er - unannounced visit take place! (Why don't they just do that!)

Thanks for bringing it to our attention, let's hope bringing this topic up gives all readers more info, + more debate, so we can change things for the better, all bests, BS x


----------



## Cuffey (24 April 2009)

Thanks for comments BS
I think BHS has highlighted the problem because some of their Welfare Volunteers have been alerted to ponies/horses in poor condition only to discover the premises were acting as an unlicenced RS.  The casual rider or parent of horse mad child probably hasn't a clue about the rules and regulations.  BHS is therefore publicising this amongst 'clued' up folk like yourself in the hope that you will perhaps find out if your local schools are in fact properly licenced.
I have just asked my Regional Council to put the list of licenced RS up on their web site.


----------



## JessPickle (24 April 2009)

Good Post 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 these places need to be stopped.  There was one round here but it was reported, and as far as I know no longer exists.  The idea of RS's that are licensed being undecut by competitors that are completely uninsured and unlicensed is also highly frustrating!


----------



## silverbreeze (24 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

My understanding is that, if any horse is hired out to a client, a licence is required, + if anyone hires a horse out without a licence, they are acting illegally. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does this count if someone pays you to hack out on your horse or is it purely on a riding school establishment basis?


----------



## lauraanddolly (24 April 2009)

We only have two licensed Riding schools here - both leave a lot to be desired - I wouldn't recommend either of them to any one.


----------



## Cuffey (25 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

My understanding is that, if any horse is hired out to a client, a licence is required, + if anyone hires a horse out without a licence, they are acting illegally. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does this count if someone pays you to hack out on your horse or is it purely on a riding school establishment basis? 

[/ QUOTE ]

If this is you I would re-phrase the charging and ask for a 'contribution towards shoeing' Or go shares on livery, but dont charge someone to ride your horse.


----------

